# Bad Guide Data Corrections



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

It would be a neat feature to have corrections to guide data pushed out even retroactively to correct for the real world (thinking about the President's speech last night and NBC's last minute substitution of a rerun Medium in place of a planned new episode). 
Having the correction rename the recorded episode to what it actually was during housekeeping and then re-selecting Season Pass in the To Do list would thus avoid the 45-day duplicate recordings rule.
Also, TiVo should take advantage of the thousands of tech-savvy tv addicts in its subscriber pool...give us an Advanced mode to provide feedback to TiVo about the quality of information coming from the guide data provider. In the To Do list and in the Recording History, we could use the yellow Pause button to indicate an issue with the entry (wrong episode data, wrong program, wrong running time, wrong rating [think AMC's movies], no episode data [Comedy Central]).
Based on the number of people who flag the data, the top complaints could be corrected. In fact, since the system already sends us scheduling verifications, could it also send us a follow-up about the flagged data? I'd be happy to fill in missing information in a web page and submit it back in for someone to review before it goes in the big guide.
I guess it comes down to whether TiVo must carry the total bulk of what Tribune provides when it's licensed, no matter how imperfect, or whether TiVo has the right to make additions/corrections to that data set...and of course whether or not it's on the radar.
Better accuracy, in my opinion, can only improve the value of the subscription service.


----------



## Traal (Jul 8, 2002)

So you're suggesting a collaborative volunteer effort to correct the guide data for everyone else. Kind of like Wikipedia. I like it.

Another way TiVo could improve the quality of the guide data is by assigning each TV show a unique identifier, for those times when the show moves to a different network and/or channel or the name of the show changes (like from "NBC Nightly News with Brian Williams" to "NBC Nightly News"). Then TiVo users won't have to setup their season passes all over again.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Traal said:


> ...for those times when the show moves to a different network and/or channel or the name of the show changes (like from "NBC Nightly News with Brian Williams" to "NBC Nightly News"). Then TiVo users won't have to setup their season passes all over again.


I agree. I don't know who makes decisions like that...is it Tribune? or is it NBC in this case? I recall when UPN changed the name of Voyager to Star Trek: Voyager. I was astonished that a new Season Pass was needed. Seems like the unique series identifier would be sensible since we have season and episode identifiers (which did not restart from zero when ST:V changed names.)

Season Pass Manager Quickchange --
When you make a change in priority for the Season Passes and hit clear or the TiVo button during "Please Wait", the To Do list should process the next 48 hours and stop; the remaining To Do list should be hidden until housekeeping can perform Season Pass reordering in the background. Background could be determined by keypresses coming from remote or if the unit is in standby. Going back into Season Pass Manager before housekeeping should pop it into "Please Wait" "Updating Recording Schedule Changes" with a progress bar while the full reorder is done.

Season Pass Conflict Manager --
When changes in series scheduling creates new conflicts that weren't there before, it's difficult to know unless you scroll to the bottom of the To Do list and then try to figure out the conflict by doing a "record episode also." An option under Season Pass Manager for View Conflicts (All / Prime Time / Movies / Sports) would be great. On each conflict, the option to move the lower priority Season Pass to the position above the higher priority Season Pass could be offered. Then an 'are you sure' screen which lists any conflicting Season Passes below the new position which the change will introduce.

*Season Pass/Wishlist options:*

Series
- First run
- First run and reruns
- All with duplicates
- Advanced filter [select any combination below]
+- Beginning With Episode X
+- Beginning from date X
+- From Any channel
+- Original air date after Date A
+- Original air date after Date B
+- In episode order only

- Manual Recording 
+- Date, Start Time, Stop Time
+- Repeat Daily, M-F, Mon, Tue, Wed, Thu, Fri, Sat, Sun, Advanced
 +- Advanced repeat [select any combination below]
+- Every X hours
+- Mon
+- Tue
+- Wed
+- Thu
+- Fri
+- Sat
+- Sun


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

(Cont'd.)
I'd like to see a few themes to enhance the TiVo experience.
Choose Visual Theme:
+- Movieland (graphics of film reels, stars, theaters, etc.)
+- Wistful
+- KidZone (bright fun colors)
+- Tropical
+- Scapes
+- Sports
+- Holidays (current date based)
+- Moods (bright, dark, romance, horror)
It would be cool for the background to change from time to time by downloading a new image/mpg from the web

+- Custom
Specify a Photos folder to randomize backgrounds daily; filter effect would be applied to drop brightness and sharpness of image

+- Promo
A great way to generate an "ad" revenue? Manufacturer's glossy print ads for cars, games, vacations, movies, services, etc. could be converted into background menu features.

+- Feed Content
+- Weather: Match the weather for the current conditions of the ZIP Code used for the TiVo; snow, rain, sunshine, etc.
+- Web Image: http address of any web image, dynamic or static


----------



## showpony (Mar 5, 2005)

How about when I am watching a hockey game (Go Red Wings!) and I want to see who is in and out of the line up, some stats, box scores, positions, etc. Not sure what key on remote you would use... Hey, I just come up with the ideas. TiVo can figure them out  

Also, the guide data thing is a HUGE problem for me as well. For instance, with my new S3 I wanted to watch Detroit play Colorado on HDNET. FSN detroit (home of Red WIngs) also carried the telecast so it blocked the HDNET feed! I got some bicycle race recorded as hockey. Luckilly, I got the the game for at least the third period. Since Tribune Media Services programs the menus and your menus are specific for your cable system (based on area code) WHY wouldn't they at LEAST say "possibility of blackout in your area" or something like that?

Hopefully, guides will somehow get smarter as time passes. Anyone have some venture capitol? We can take over the menu services for Tivo with all of our suggestions!!! Bwa-hahahaha (evil laugh).


----------

